# is this even possible?!



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello,
finished with all the fertility stuff last year after 3 failed attempts. 
Told the hospital to destroy all our sperm (9 vials of dh and 1 vial donor)
always regretted destroying it and found it hard to accept never being a mother.
anyway, the hospital emailed me to say there was a mix up and none of our vials had been destroyed!  
so my question is, is it possible to have these samples and inseminate myself with no medication? 
Or are there hospitals that would do this? Or should I just let it go?
thanks girls xx


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

60 views and no replies! 
I guess no one else knows either


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't help mrs.kiwi, but seems like fate to me.
I hope you get sorted out. Xx


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

I too would see this as fate, and have another go! 
I'm not sure if you'd be able to DIY without treatment, maybe contact the clinic? Good luck with your decision!


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi there, just to say, in principle yes u could do at home but issue is that it's frozen, u might need a special Canister to even transport them home for 1 at a time inseminations...also the donor sperm u bought may be ART only (assisted reproduction) ....

Least expensive and straightforward option is unmedicated iui with clinic, prob £400-600 a go...

The most sensible answer here is to phone the hospital and ask them. U may also need to redo consent forms and some screening tests. Good luck!


----------



## mrs.kiwi (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for replies 
spoke to clinic, they say I can do an unmedicated iui cycle with all of the sperm!
I have no idea what the chances of it working are but think it would be quite good to go natural with my own body rather than drugs again.
trouble Is dh is not exactly on board anymore


----------

